# What Do You Think of My New Boy?



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

I've only owned Cayenne for a little over a month, brought him home May 4th. I'm sorry he is not set up nearly as well as he should be, but I am working on gaining his trust mostly right now. He is, obviously, at least part Arabian, a 12 year old, gelding. I would love the opinion of any Arabian experts, if you see any traits that would point him towards a type; Polish, Egyptian, Crabbett, etc.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Yikes, the front and back are worse than I remembered!:shock:


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm no Arabian expert but he looks full blooded to me - sweet boy, congratulations!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I think he's a gorgeous horse! Sometimes camera angles don't show the true beauty.... don't focus on that, but rather the way his coat shines, ears up, etc... Congratulations


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

He shows the Arab! As for "type"...who knows. There is a great deal of variety within all of the "programs."
He's a very nice looking horse.


----------



## JodiDec27 (Jun 11, 2014)

Aw...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

I just remember somebody telling me, some time ago, that Egyptians have a longer head and showed me examples. I didn't know if there might be other traits that are specific.
He's not registered, I'll never know and it's not important. It would be funny if he's a Polish, because I am.:thumbsup::lol:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

That is my former horse's brother. Where did he come from?

Nancy


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Here he is. His name is Cadeau de Too, if you want to look up his pedigree. 

Nancy


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

greentree said:


> That is my former horse's brother. Where did he come from?
> 
> Nancy


The man I got him from is in Oklahoma. I found him in a craigslist ad. The guy told me that this was his very first horse, he has a couple of gaited horses now. The only thing he remembers from his purchasing him was that he was told the horse was bomb proof and perfect for a beginner. 
It was funny seeing them together, Cayenne (formerly known as Blaze) is 14 hands even, the guy is 6'4". :shock:


----------



## nrchacowhorse (Jun 13, 2014)

Cutie Patootie! Nice legs for an arab too....wish my arab's legs were that nice.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Not the same horses... The OP horse has two white fronts and low white on left hind, which doesn't match the second horse posted.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Tryst said:


> Not the same horses... The OP horse has two white fronts and low white on left hind, which doesn't match the second horse posted.


Right. That is because they are BROTHERS.:wink:


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Sahara said:


> Right. That is because they are BROTHERS.:wink:


Your boy has a lighter color mane and tail (I'm jealous!). He does have the rounder butt, not the flat croup of most Arabians. I think they'd look cute side-by-side.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies and compliments!
He's working out quite well. I've just always wanted an Arabian, the papers don't matter to me and I don't even care if he is full blooded. He has the personality and the look, that's all I need.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would have guessed egyptian due to his withers and front end . he could be a cross with a Morgan or Quarter. The SE horses I have seen have always had small heads.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Wanted to show you the best fit I have been able to find in a halter;


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, that is weird, I very specifically copied 3 different pics. I need to use the link (or whatever you call it) here. I forget to use it because I often have trouble with them, in other places. Here it is very easy, I just need to remember!


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

definatly arabian but not Egyptian. However the chracteristics shown are more towards Polish or Russian lines. The Crabbets are more Egyptian looking but its mostly due to name than strictly characteristics. A Cabbet Arabian is an Arabian that can be traced back to horses once owned by the famous Crabbet Park Stud in England or the Sheyk Odeyed Stud in Egypt. The Studs were owned by Lady Anne Blunt and her husband Wilfred Blunt. Thier purest of Arabians where imported or purchased straight from Egypt or of the Arabian Peninsula. The lines or breeding heritage from Mesaoud and Raffles stallions are said to be 100 percent Crabbet Arabian. 

Another term linked to the Crabbet Arabians is the CMK arabians. Meaning Crabbet, Mayesboro and Kellog. These are stud farms that used straight Crabbet Park studs and straight Egyptian desert blood lines. All Crabbet lines are CMK but not all CMK are 100% Crabbet. 

With out papers then who realy knows. Just enjoy him.


----------



## L8rg8r (Jun 15, 2014)

He is a very lovely boy! And, remember, you can't ride papers. ;-)
I'm sure you'll be a great team!!!


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

ZaneyZanne123 said:


> definatly arabian but not Egyptian. However the chracteristics shown are more towards Polish or Russian lines. The Crabbets are more Egyptian looking but its mostly due to name than strictly characteristics. A Cabbet Arabian is an Arabian that can be traced back to horses once owned by the famous Crabbet Park Stud in England or the Sheyk Odeyed Stud in Egypt. The Studs were owned by Lady Anne Blunt and her husband Wilfred Blunt. Thier purest of Arabians where imported or purchased straight from Egypt or of the Arabian Peninsula. The lines or breeding heritage from Mesaoud and Raffles stallions are said to be 100 percent Crabbet Arabian.
> 
> Another term linked to the Crabbet Arabians is the CMK arabians. Meaning Crabbet, Mayesboro and Kellog. These are stud farms that used straight Crabbet Park studs and straight Egyptian desert blood lines. All Crabbet lines are CMK but not all CMK are 100% Crabbet.
> 
> With out papers then who realy knows. Just enjoy him.


Owning a CMK would be a dream come true. Not something I would ever get a chance at. I learned about CMK and Crabbet Arabians when tracing my Appaloosa's bloodlines. I did that around 20 years ago, way before I even knew about computers!:? Tracing waaaaaay back I found Ferras AHC 922, purchased from the W.K. Kellogg ranch, and Nureddin II (Crabbet) owned by Roger Selby. It was a lot of work but I learned so much!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

His build screams Polish to me. BUT I'm a QH person, so I'm no expert


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

.Delete. said:


> His build screams Polish to me. BUT I'm a QH person, so I'm no expert


CMK would be a dream, but Polish would make us fellow Poles:wink:


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

KsKatt: Its intresting when you have a set of papers on a horse that shows as far back as the foundation sires. Its like you have a little peice of history sitting there in your pasture. Esp if the sires are the well known kinds that have alot of history in thier own. Research is definatly a challenge but depending what it is (if I am intrested in it.) I find it a good way to work the brain and gain some knowlwedge. Sounds like you know more about the Crabbet liniage than I do. I'm not a huge Arabian person (like them as a breed and have worked with them from time to time) but I do know enough of a chunck about them to be well semi educated in the breed (mostly confromational characteristics beween the strains and etc.). Perhaps enough to be dangerous. LOL


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh, I think the majority of things I know about, I just know enough to be dangerous!:wink:
I found very good books about the history of the Appaloosa breed. After the "white man" almost destroyed the breed, Claude Thomson had the brains to use the best Arabian blood to bring refinement back to the Appaloosa. Basically all I know about the Crabbet/CMK concerns the stallions that brought back the Appaloosa. I did look at those amazing Arabians a little more because they have such an interesting history themselves. 
The papers that I have that go that far back are the handwritten ones I was able to piece together. I would think, these days, with computers it would be far easier. 
You say "a piece of history" in my pasture. The truth is that most anyone with an Appaloosa has the same thing. There were very few quality stallions to breed, and not all that many quality mares. Any one who traces their horses back a far as I did would just about have to find at least one of the stallions.
Actually, there are Arabians in the bloodline of any Quarter Horse or Thoroughbred, or Morgan. Arabians are the oldest breed on record. The Appaloosa breed, by that name, is not very old. But, Appaloosa spots have been seen on horses carved into caves by the earliest of man. That is cool!


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I am a fan of the more traditional styles of Appaloosas, the Nez Perc types or lines. I have had the honor of riding and caring for 2 of the Nez Perc types. One was a turd but I still liked him and the other was a good boy but suffered from health issues, (COPD and Uveitis that rendered him blind). His mane never grew, just these two white swatches of mane that were long and his sad little "broom" tail. The other one (the turd) never had much mane either but had a better tail than the the one mentioned above. The one I state had health issues was registered (something Papillion, barn name was Pepper) the other was not (his name was Appy but ppl used to call him Crappy Appy, He could be difficult at times but otherwise was fine, he had a friendly personality. I rode a leppard App who was a conformational train wreck but a great temperment and personality, he was happy just to pack you around. I dont know what his lineage was but I think it included goat.


----------

